# Exabytes - Managed SSD VPS @ $6.99/month - US & Singapore Server



## edwardlim (Oct 9, 2017)

_Exabytes has specialized in providing web hosting services since its establishment in 2001. Today we serve over 75,000 Customers in 121 countries, and manage over 1000 servers. We have physical offices in Asia Pacific (Singapore, Indonesia and Malaysia), providing in-house and professional support to our worldwide customers. Our hosting servers are located in North America, Singapore, Malaysia and Indonesia. Lastly, our VPS offers server are located in Denver Tech Data Center, Colorado, USA and Singapore.

*Why Choosing Us?*_

_24/7 Live Chat Support_
_99.9% Real Uptime Servers_
_30-Day Money Back Guarantee (Risk FREE)_
_Multiple Data Centers Location: *US* (Denver), *Asia* (Malaysia, Singapore and Indonesia)_
*
SSD VPS 1*
– 1GB RAM
– 1x vCPU
– 20GB SSD space
– 1TB transfer
– 1Gbps uplink
– 1x IPv4
– CentOS, Ubuntu
– $ 6.99/month
– $ 83.88/year
– *Order Monthly*
– *Order Yearly*

*ASIA SSD VPS 1*
– 1GB RAM
– 1x vCPU
– 20GB SSD space
– 1TB transfer
– 1Gbps uplink
– 1x IPv4
– CentOS, Ubuntu
– $ 6.99/month
– $ 83.88/year
– *Order Monthly*
– *Order Yearly*


_Locations & Test Information_
*Denver Tech Data Center – Denver, CO, United States*
Test IPv4: 173.248.157.218
Test file: https://lg.exabytes.com/100MB.test
Looking glass: https://lg.exabytes.com/

*Telstra Data Center - Singapore*
Test IPv4: 43.229.84.243
Test file: https://lg.exabytes.sg/100MB.test
Looking glass: https://lg.exabytes.sg/

Question to be answered? Feel to have a live chat on our website or contact us at [email protected]


----------

